# West Galveston Bay - Great Shallow Water Satellite Images



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Great Capture!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That must be where all the big bull reds from Louisiana are living now. It's a shame we lost all those big fish. I guess it's true what they say, everything is bigger in Texas...


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I have found that Mapquest images of the Galveston bay complex are pretty sweet. FYI


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I would agree - Mapquest has pretty good images. Probably more detailed than google. 

The advantage I see on google maps is that their current photos show Green's Lake as mostly mud. I've flagged the bulk of the channels that still have water on my chartplotter - hopefully this will keep me out of trouble in the future.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe on one of those images you can see my buddies 15hp yami that fell off the back of the skiff one day to never be found again.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Maybe on one of those images you can see my buddies 15hp yami that fell off the back of the skiff one day to never be found again.


I'm trying not too laugh....that sucks, we'll be on the lookout


----------

